# 4polige Verbindung zwischen Mainboard und Netzteil



## geistgesicht (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Intel D201GLY2 zugelegt. Die Bedienungsanleitung verlangt neben der 2X12 bzw. 2X10-poligen Verbindung eine 4polige Verbindung. Zitat:

"Wenn der 12V (4polige) Stecker nicht mit dem Desktopboard verbunden wird, können Beschädigungen an der Systemplatine auftreten."


Mein Netzteil hat aber keine solche 4polige Verbindung. Kann ich darauf verzichten?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße!


----------



## AndreG (17. Juni 2008)

Der 4 Polige Stecker versorgt deine CPU mit Strom. Ohne wird er normalerweise nicht angehen. Sprich er muß dran.

Mfg Andre


----------



## BNG235 (17. Juni 2008)

jup...

neues netzteil kaufen!

aber kein billig schrott sonst kannst dir auch bald wieder n neues mainboard holen  

such mal nach:

bissl teurer:
be quiet
tagan

bissl biliger aber immernoch gut:
chieftec
corsair

am besten eins mit cable management... dann artet es in deinem gehäuse net gleich so aus!

greez

^^


----------



## geistgesicht (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo und Danke für die Antworten. Mein Netzteil war leider  etwas alt und mir ist bisher entgangen, dass mittlerweile eine 4-polige Stromversorgung (manchmal auch zum abklemmen am 2X12 Stecker) normal ist.


Grüße


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Juni 2008)

Der Stecker zum abklemmen ist *NICHT* für die CPU! Ja nicht verbinden. Das dürfte auch nur mit Gewalt möglich sein.

Eigentlich braucht man meines Wissens diesen 4pin-Stecker auch nur für Pentium 4 Mainboards ... ich glaub der Core braucht die nicht mehr. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Trebble56 (23. Juni 2008)

ich glaube auch das du n anderes Netzteil brauchst ich hab ma in so eine Anleitung geguckt und nur festgestellt das man wenn das Mainboard den 4 Poligen anschluss nicht braucht diesen weglassen kann aber die haben eindeutig davor gewarnt diesen übrigen Stecker für was anderes zu verwenden. Vielleicht steckt dieser Stecker ja jetzt irgendwo anders drinn und desshalb fehlt er da wo er hingehört.


----------



## _Lupo_ (25. Juni 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Der Stecker zum abklemmen ist *NICHT* für die CPU! Ja nicht verbinden. Das dürfte auch nur mit Gewalt möglich sein.
> 
> Eigentlich braucht man meines Wissens diesen 4pin-Stecker auch nur für Pentium 4 Mainboards ... ich glaub der Core braucht die nicht mehr. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


Habs auch bei einem Core2Duo und einem Core2Quad benötigt, ebenso auf meinem Sockel 939 Opteron. Das ist mittlerweile bei jedem PC Standart! 
Wie bereits gesagt wurde, kauf dir ein neues Netzteil. 

BNG235: Corsair ist nicht wirklich billiger als beQuiet wenn man vom 550W-Bereich ausgeht. Und Tagan ist einfach nur übertrieben teuer. 

Würde zu Corsair raten, hab ich in zwei PCs verbaut (u.a. meinem eigenen) und die Dinger funktionieren super!


----------

